# Black fur brown near hocks.



## adgapbnubiandairygoats (7 mo ago)

A few of my doe's have a faded black colour near there back legs. Does this mean they are missing copper? Would a copper bolus be a good idea? What do you all suggest/think?


----------



## pjdancer (6 mo ago)

adgapbnubiandairygoats said:


> A few of my doe's have a faded black colour near there back legs. Does this mean they are missing copper? Would a copper bolus be a good idea? What do you all suggest/think?


Yes that will fix them right up.


----------

